# Sail San Diego Area



## sailingputs (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello Sailors.
I recently took lessons & got US Sailing certified for J80 & J105 at J World School in San Diego.
Now need lots & lots of practice. 
Looking for Day sailors to go out and puts with.
Cheers
Nizar
612-810-2281


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

hey puts - welcome to SN dude.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome but I think your phone number might be a bit off. That area code is for the Minneapolis/St. Paul MN metro area, not San Diego...... Though I guess you could have moved and kept the cell number the same...


----------

